# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Moore Sewage Plant

## Prunesmoothie

I'm thinking about moving to the east side of I-35, a mile or two north of Indian Hill road. The only problem has been the smell of sewage. I've been told the city plans on moving the facility. Does anyone know if this is true?

----------


## rcjunkie

> I'm thinking about moving to the east side of I-35, a mile or two north of Indian Hill road. The only problem has been the smell of sewage. I've been told the city plans on moving the facility. Does anyone know if this is true?


They have been saying this for years, if I were you, I'd take a pass.

----------


## Easy180

Feel free...This upgrade mentioned it would take care of the smell as well

For more long term needs, the City of Moore is constructing*a new addition to the Wastewater Treatment Facility. Financing is in place for up to $32 million in improvements with $2 million coming from Economic Stimulus funds. The improvements associated with the new portion of the facility will increase our wastewater treatment capacity to 9 million gallons/ day. This is double our current capacity.*Construction is underway and the first phase should be complete in 2010 with the final phase being completed in 2011.

----------


## Prunesmoothie

> Feel free...This upgrade mentioned it would take care of the smell as well
> 
> For more long term needs, the City of Moore is constructing*a new addition to the Wastewater Treatment Facility. Financing is in place for up to $32 million in improvements with $2 million coming from Economic Stimulus funds. The improvements associated with the new portion of the facility will increase our wastewater treatment capacity to 9 million gallons/ day. This is double our current capacity.*Construction is underway and the first phase should be complete in 2010 with the final phase being completed in 2011.


Feel free... to move to that area b/c the upgrades to the facility will take care of the smell?

----------


## Jesseda

my friend lives off katie ridge and hates it because of the smell..im glad i didnt buy in that area.. nice new homes but the smell

----------


## Easy180

> Feel free... to move to that area b/c the upgrades to the facility will take care of the smell?


Yes...Said that was one of the reasons for the upgrades

Here is the link to the newsletter...I live in the area and haven't noticed anything in months

http://www.cityofmoore.com/uploaded/...Newsletter.pdf

----------


## Prunesmoothie

> Yes...Said that was one of the reasons for the upgrades
> 
> Here is the link to the newsletter...I live in the area and haven't noticed anything in months
> 
> http://www.cityofmoore.com/uploaded/...Newsletter.pdf


Thank you for the link Easy180, you have been extremely helpful. If you don't mind me asking, where in the general area do you live? The house I am looking at is on Notting Hill and 2 of the 4 times I've been by I have smelled it. In your previous post you quoted that the first phase should be complete and the final phase will be completed this year. Have they completed the first phase and is this the reason for you not smelling it any longer? Has the city put out more guidance?

Again, I truly appreciate the help.

----------


## Easy180

I live off SW 34th & Eastern

I can't say I have heard much other than remembering the good news in the newsletter...I should also say that I have not been outside much at all since summer but have not noticed anything in a good while...Like the east side much better aside from the annoying railroad crossings

----------


## Prunesmoothie

I talked to customer service within the City of Moore. The new sewage plant is being built in the same area and is scheduled to be completed in Oct 2012.

----------


## kbsooner

So is it just me, or has the sewage smell been especially malodorous the last couple of weeks.  I mean you can physically taste the smell bad...  I will be avoiding I-35 at all costs!!!

----------


## Easy180

> So is it just me, or has the sewage smell been especially malodorous the last couple of weeks.  I mean you can physically taste the smell bad...  I will be avoiding I-35 at all costs!!!


City's Facebook page commented with something like "colder it gets the worse the smell" 

Now saying the plant upgrade will be complete by April when the sewage will be treated indoors and deodorized before escaping

----------


## Jesseda

> City's Facebook page commented with something like "colder it gets the worse the smell" 
> 
> Now saying the plant upgrade will be complete by April when the sewage will be treated indoors and deodorized before escaping


I have been posting about the issue on facebook as to why it smells so bad recently and they said that they are taking some things offline and switching them over to prepare for the new sewage treatment system

----------


## Plutonic Panda

New $50 Million Moore Sewer Plant Complete - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Has anyone noticed a difference?

Moore, Oklahoma, celebrates new wastewater treatment plant | News OK

----------


## Robert_M

If you mean not noticing the smell it has been at least a year since I had smelt the sewage smell that use to be common.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

News | Moore Monthly

----------


## tfvc.org

I haven't smelled that particular plant in quite a while.  The one in South Norman needs the same upgrade.

----------

